# Puppy being good around strangers?



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi all! 

I bought an 8 week old GSD last week, so she's now 9 weeks old. I've had dogs before but not a GSD. The thing is, with puppies I've had before (Rottweiler and Collie), when we have a visitor they go crazy, jumping up and misbehaving etc. 

However, with my new puppy she is very reserved with strangers. She doesn't seem nervous or fearful, just reserved. She doesn't jump up but greets them in a very mellow manner. Sitting at their feet, licking their hand and having a good smell of them. Of course she gets a huge fuss and treats for this behaviour. 

She is not fully vaccinated yet so I can't socialise her very much at the minute. I am just wondering if this is typical behaviour for this breed or not?

Thanks for reading, Jo x


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

It sounds to me like you are lucky! You have a nice, calm, laid back puppy, do you wanna switch? :laugh:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

encourage the calm polite greetings. Dont allow your guests to encourage jumping and being crazy. Beyond that, socialize her like crazy with good friends and when she's good after her 2nd round of vaccinations, get her out with dogs you know are well behaved. Enjoy the calm. It'll probably turn very landshark like soon enough!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for your replies! 

I was just a little nervous that it was a sign of her being nervous around people or something. So it's nothing to worry about? 

When she can leave the house she'll be coming on the school run with me, to the shops... infact anywhere I go that I can take her I will.

This brings me to another question I have actually though I'm not sure it belongs here but - how much can she walk at this age? I'd like her to come on the school run with me but it's 2.5 miles twice a day. Is this too much? Thanks again x


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

My puppy will be 14 weeks old tomorrow and she is the same way! Happy to see people, approaches with a wagging, low tail, and sits politely for petting. She's been like this since we got her at 9 weeks. I too was concerned that perhaps I missed the signs of a shy puppy when picking her and so I decided against waiting to socialize. After her first shots, I took her everywhere with me. To me personally, it was a MUCH greater risk to have a fear aggressive dog vs. any illness. A risk I had to take. At 9 weeks, she approached some people cautiously; happy but still a little cautious. Now after working with her for a month, lots of high value treats around people; she's still polite and calm, but I don't see caution anymore. Could just be the fear period? But our puppy's sire was the same way, he confidently, calmly approached us and has been that way his whole life. Oh, and my last puppy was 12 years ago, we had a rottweiler too. Anyway, his temperment was the same as our current girl. Slightly reserved around strangers but always friendly, sweet and calm.
As far as exercise goes, I'm pretty nervous about hip dysplasia (our rottie had it) so we are taking the slow approach to exercise. Right now, our girl gets a one mile on leash walk (it takes 20 minutes because I let her explore) and we play fetch in the yard, plus she plays TONS with our older dog. I wouldn't do a 2.5 mile walk with my puppy yet, but I'm curious what others will say on that.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

she's laid back for now, beware.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The way you describe it, she doesn't sound like she's nervous about meeting people so I wouldn't worry about it unless she actually shies away from them, showing fear. 

My puppies have always been overly effusive greeters, which can be more difficult in the long run because you've got to teach them that it's not appropriate to jump all over people and maul them with kisses!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay well we just had another visitor (who will be the dog walker who comes to play with her the 2 days a week I can't be at home), and she was the same. She shows obvious signs of being happy though, wagging her tail etc. I won't worry about it and just see how she goes then  I'm very glad she's not jumping all over people because people get very annoyed lol.

Dakotasmom, is this safe to do? I'd like to take her out, I really want to get her socialised but obviously I don't want her to get sick. I've been carrying her to the pet shop etc but she is far too heavy for me - I can barely make it there and back without my arms and back dying lol. What do other people think about taking her out now after only her first round of vaccinations?

Thanks x


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm sure the experts will give better advice, but I took/take my puppy every where. I have since the day I got her a couple days shy of 8 weeks old. I didn't let her walk around places that other dogs frequent I.E. pet stores or places of that nature. However secluded parks and running/hiking trails where fair game. As for the distance, I would work your puppy up slow and look for signs of being tired. Others may not agree but my puppy was doing a mile or two at 9 weeks old. They just had to be at her pace. At 3 months we did a 7 mile mountain hike off leash with no problems. Most days just about 3-5 miles now. She loves it!


----------



## tmnamba (May 4, 2010)

I agree with a few others on here. Keep encouraging her good behavior that you lucked upon and try to prevent negative. I think the hardest and most important thing is controlling your company. 

It might be rude to some, but when I had a new puppy, and in a month when I do again, company wasn't allowed to come in my home and greet my dog, neither was my dog. The greetings would always take place on my terms.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

for the exercise, 2.5 miles might be a bit much for that age, especially twice a day and most definitely if its on a solid surface like a sidewalk or a street. Like with people, they need to build up to certain things, exercise being one of those. Really at this age, you want to work on developing a bond between you and your puppy through just about anything you can do but I would focus on beginning training and bond building through playing and short walks on softer surfaces like grass and sand/dirt.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay I've been watching her carefully. The tail wagging with strangers is only after they've given her a fuss and she's sniffed around them for a while. Upon meeting them her tail is not wagging. Does this mean she is nervous? 

I've decided not to wait for her next set of vaccinations after reading the advice given. I'm going to take her for a short walk on a quiet street and see how it goes. 

Thanks again x


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

The GSD is supposed to be neutral to strangers, aloof , happily tolerant of their attention , not bouncy - wear-the-heart-on-the-sleeve , hi-how-are-you meeters and greeters. The dog should be fiercely loyal to you and indifferent to anyone else. 

This is right in the STANDARD for the character of the GSD . 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

adding to above -- you have had the pup for ONE week. It barely knows you . I would spend the time to thoroughly familiarize and bond with the pup within the family unit. The house, the rhythm of the day, the yard .
Let the dog get familiar with you . It has to learn your facial expressions , voice intonations, body language, what pleases you , how to please you, where to relieve itself, adapt to new food, being away from litter and first home . All this.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Carmspack that describes her perfectly. She is my shadow and loves my children. She doesn't care for anyone else at all though. I did know this about the breed but I expected the usual puppy madness with strangers.


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

Since you said she's a shadow puppy, she could be a little insecure. Maybe just because she's only been with you for a week, maybe its just the age and the fear period. I'd just socialize, socialize, socialize--but carefully. Keep high value treats with you (I use chicken) and bring out only when she meets people. Dakota now looks to me when she's getting petted by a stranger, because she knows strange people=yummy stuff from mom. At 9 weeks, I remember that Dakota's tail was not necessarily wagging when she met the mailman, and my neighbor. She was apprehensive at first, but then once they petted her, she was wagging and kissing. But like I said, after a month, she seems to be seeking out people on her own, she'll do the approaching now. I don't think its necessarily anything to be very worried about, but just means that early exposures are something that will be extra good for your puppy. At this age, I'd avoid places with lots of dogs. I sat outside on a bench in a busy shopping district and everytime someone walked by or petted her--chicken, chicken, chicken. I do this several times a week.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

My girl is a bit bi-polar when it comes to greeting people. When guests visit, she becomes excited and runs all around jumping. In public, she is very polite and will just give them a sniff. Hopefully, your puppy will stay calm.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

carmspack said:


> The GSD is supposed to be neutral to strangers, aloof , happily tolerant of their attention , not bouncy - wear-the-heart-on-the-sleeve , hi-how-are-you meeters and greeters. The dog should be fiercely loyal to you and indifferent to anyone else.
> 
> This is right in the STANDARD for the character of the GSD .
> 
> ...


Well said. 

I never understood why people get a GSD then expect or want them to be so friendly to strangers. Perhaps another breed would be a better choice. 

Many well known trainers socialize their dogs by bringing them out around people but *never* letting anybody touch their dogs. A lot can happen at the hands of a well meaning strange. I saw one man yelling at my dog because he wanted the dog's ball so that he could throw it for him??? Fortunately, my dog was an adult at that time and he had no intention of allowing this stranger to bully him into giving up his ball. I would have been very unhappy if that had happened to a pup I was trying to socialize.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm unsure of how to take your reply. It's always difficult to judge a person's intentions over the internet so I'll assume you don't mean to question my choice of dog. I do not at all want my dog to be overly friendly towards strangers. If she stayed the same as she is now I'd be more than happy. This is the perfect response and one of the many reasons I specifically chose this breed. I've thought about and researched getting a GSD for 6 years, before I felt ready to dedicate my life to one. 

I posted for advice because I equally don't want her to be nervous around people, obviously this can lead to dangerous situations if it wasn't corrected.

Wow that's terrible. I'd be as offended if someone stranger was shouting at my children! 

Thanks for your input 



Falkosmom said:


> Well said.
> 
> I never understood why people get a GSD then expect or want them to be so friendly to strangers. Perhaps another breed would be a better choice.
> 
> Many well known trainers socialize their dogs by bringing them out around people but *never* letting anybody touch their dogs. A lot can happen at the hands of a well meaning strange. I saw one man yelling at my dog because he wanted the dog's ball so that he could throw it for him??? Fortunately, my dog was an adult at that time and he had no intention of allowing this stranger to bully him into giving up his ball. I would have been very unhappy if that had happened to a pup I was trying to socialize.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

JoMichelle said:


> Okay I've been watching her carefully. The tail wagging with strangers is only after they've given her a fuss and she's sniffed around them for a while. Upon meeting them her tail is not wagging. Does this mean she is nervous?


No, but it sounds like YOU are.  Relax and enjoy your puppy. She sounds like she has perfect GSD temperament, now stop looking for problems! A nervous puppy will not approach strangers, period. 

GSDs are very tuned-in to their owners and she may pick up on your anxiety, which may make her anxious in the future. Be confident and she will continue to be confident.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Freestep. Yes I suppose I am, unconsciously. I just didn't expect a puppy to behave so well. She's literally perfect (well, the toilet training could do with some work lol). 

Okay I'll shut up and stop worrying now


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

JoMichelle said:


> I just didn't expect a puppy to behave so well.


Oh, believe me, she will become a bratty little landshark soon enough! She is very little yet, and you've only had her a short while. Enjoy the perfection while it lasts. Most of my pups have been angels until about 5 months of age, when they begin to enter puberty. Then comes a long frustrating adolescent phase where you want to kill them half the time.  Then when they get to be around 2 years old, you begin to see some maturity and they go back to being angels (given you've trained and socialized).


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

JoMichelle said:


> I'm unsure of how to take your reply. It's always difficult to judge a person's intentions over the internet so I'll assume you don't mean to question my choice of dog. I do not at all want my dog to be overly friendly towards strangers. If she stayed the same as she is now I'd be more than happy. This is the perfect response and one of the many reasons I specifically chose this breed. I've thought about and researched getting a GSD for 6 years, before I felt ready to dedicate my life to one.
> 
> I posted for advice because I equally don't want her to be nervous around people, obviously this can lead to dangerous situations if it wasn't corrected.
> 
> ...


I do apologize for sounding snarky. Sometimes the words just don't come out right. My comment was really meant in a general sense, and not directed at you, sorry!

Your pup sounds nice and normal. I would not worry about her, but please carefully monitor her interactions with strangers. They can easily teach her fear although they have the best intentions, and then you can really have some problems.

I was a little angry with the man that was yelling at my dog to get his ball, but my dog was a little more gracious than I and thought the whole thing was funny as he gleefully romped circles around this man with that look inn his eye saying "look at this nutcase". LOL!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Falkosmom, thanks for your response. Yes sometimes things can look a certain way if you can't see the persons emotions with it 

I've just taken her out for a quick 10 minute walk. She was cautious at first but soon bounding along. We met a woman with a big bouncy labrador along the way. I picked Winter up as 1) She isn't fully vaccinated and 2) I didn't want her to get too scared obviously. She seemed fine, just curious.

Yes I've been wary of strangers encouraging her to jump up and things. Unfortunately I don't really know anyone with well-behaved dogs that I can take her to. I'm going to book socialisation classes with a well-known trainer for next month though.

Haha I hope the man felt silly!


----------



## Dakotasmom23 (Jan 11, 2012)

JoMichelle said:


> I posted for advice because I equally don't want her to be nervous around people, obviously this can lead to dangerous situations if it wasn't corrected.


I understand completely where you are going with this. I feel the same way. I don't want a jumpy labrador who is licking everyone and their brother, unable/unwilling to defend/protect if needed; but at the same time, I want to have a dog that is safe around well-meaning people. I have young kids too and kids bring along extra people and exposures so we need to be extra diligent with having a safe dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I wouldn't be picking her up because a dog is approaching. Don't give signals that you want that person and that dog to approach and visit , pass by , yes, nose to nose , no thanks. Not necessary. Dogs socialize with being in the presence and proximity , they don't have to get up close . (leave that to a select group that you know and that you know has considerate responsible owners). Scooping her up , puts you in that "scared" which the dog can sense and scent (smell on you). Just keep on walking normally, have the pup sit , attention on you -- . She is a dog . Her mother was probably the same size . 

A stranger should never tell your dog what to do . They should not invite your dog to jump up. If they do then YOU tell the dog what you want it to do - as in sit , leave it , heel , OFF . Not jumping up will be a good policy - that way you are consistent with the dog and the dog will be secure and know how to do the right thing.

Yes unfortunately many people like the look of the GSD but they want the character of something else. I experience this so many times - when people start giving me a "wish list" they are describing the sterotyped golden retriver - goldendooley dog. 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay thank you, I understand what you are saying. In this situation though, the huge monster of a labrador was trying to jump at my puppy and barking like crazy. Should I just let it play out in future unless there is a danger of her getting hurt or something? 

Will bare that in mind with strangers too. Hopefully most people will listen to me when I say don't encourage her to jump up, but I'm sure there will be some people who think they know better so I will just take over then if that happens.

x


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

speak up and tell the person to take control of their dog , give them wide berth and keep on walking . That way you are the example of what you want from your dog. YOU are showing it that there is nothing to be worried about. Situation normal , let's be normal.

People , hopefully most people will listen ?. A stranger will never be in charge -- don't take over if something happens -- be in charge of your pet all the time. 

If a stranger jestures , say , sorry , we don't allow this . Would you like to visit with my dog? YOU give them the invitation IF YOU want. Then you have the dog under control , sit , stand , (wait) . The person gives a quick pat and that is that. Since when is there a negotiation that is between the dog and the stranger and you (general) is for all intents not even there. I know , people will talk to the dog and not you. 
You don't have to give apologies or excuses to strangers interacting with your dog. Would you allow them to grab the leash out of your hand and take the dog for a walk , or to give a correction ?


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Carmspack thanks for the advice. I'm so desperate to get it right I'm worrying myself over nothing. Another visitor this morning and she was not interested in him at all, although wagged her tail at him and then carried on playing with her toys. She did try and steal his tools (he was installing broadband). Well I guess I have the dog I've always wanted


----------

